

Facebook privacy settings: Who cares? - bootload
http://www.uic.edu/htbin/cgiwrap/bin/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/3086/2589

======
wolfrom
I think it's true that privacy issues don't have the power in themselves to
drive a Facebook exodus, but I believe that a strong competitor will be given
an unexpected boost by this controversy. I think this report seems to indicate
that possibility.

------
benologist
If Facebook really have 500 million users and if the guy who scraped all the
publicly searchable profiles (171m) really got them all then a staggering 329
million people care.

~~~
Tiomaidh
I believe that Facebook locks down under-18 profiles by default.

